# Random BHM Worship Post II



## ashblonde (Jun 22, 2008)

Even for those of us whom are comfortable with our FFA sexuality, do you still feel like you live in two different worlds? 

Case in point; I am pretty much "out" in terms of my relationship with my BHM, and I will openly admit I prefer my man large.

BUT, my social life and business life frequently cross, so I don't make it a habit of pointing out gorgeous fat guys I meet/see/lust after because lust usually isn't appropriate in business convos. So often I will see some of the sexiest bodies in sales. All too often in the midst of a business conversation, chills run through my body, but I maintain composure and keep cool.

It makes me wish for a "missed connections" kind of board for FA/FFAs where we can post things like...

"TX trade show... You: adorably cute guy wearing a dark green polo shirt that barely covered your ginormous, soft, sexy hanging belly. Me: Chick in pink shirt talking to group of old guys. You: Seriously HAWTTTT! Me: Shivers and perverted thoughts."

I just want BHM to know how effing sexy they are when I cannot tell them due to professional circumstances. You soooooo need to know we are out there loving your bods, and I'm terribly, terribly sorry we cannot always reveal ourselves to you //slash// throw ourselves at your feet.

But just know that as you walk past us, you give us an intimate, pervy feeling that you will probably know you never did. It simply KILLS me to think that you guys might walk around not knowing how absofuckinglutely sexy you are.


----------



## Tad (Jun 23, 2008)

I've often thought the same way, but mostly about BBWs. I suppose anyone who has non-common preferences must get that feeling?


----------



## kittymahlberg (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm with you, Ed. Since other aspects of a person can attract me in the same way, I don't feel particularly strange if that one thing draws my attention. However, I used to feel guilty about being attracted to anyone for any reason, so I can see where you're coming from, ashblonde. After my first year of college, I started to mellow out. I can't say for sure what caused it, but at some point, I stopped obsessing.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jun 23, 2008)

ashblonde said:


> ...
> 
> I just want BHM to know how effing sexy they are when I cannot tell them due to professional circumstances. You soooooo need to know we are out there loving your bods, and I'm terribly, terribly sorry we cannot always reveal ourselves to you //slash// throw ourselves at your feet.
> 
> But just know that as you walk past us, you give us an intimate, pervy feeling that you will probably know you never did. It simply KILLS me to think that you guys might walk around not knowing how absofuckinglutely sexy you are.




I have to say, in it's way that may be one of the sweetest things i have ever heard. I know I cannot speak for all of us fat guys, but thank you. That is very touching.
Jack


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 24, 2008)

ashblonde said:


> "TX trade show... You: adorably cute guy wearing a dark green polo shirt that barely covered your ginormous, soft, sexy hanging belly. Me: Chick in pink shirt talking to group of old guys. You: Seriously HAWTTTT! Me: Shivers and perverted thoughts."



Sounds like a Craigslist for the FA/FFA community. Harr. Sadly, I think the majority of BHMs have no idea what BHM even STANDs for let alone know about the FA community. 

As for your question, I'd say I still live in two different worlds. I mean, yeah I'm open about my sexuality, but still a little shy about it in a real life. I admit to people that I prefer bigger men, but I don't get into specifics (Like when I'm with friends, try not to single out individual physical characteristics). Shit, I'll be good if I can straight up compliment the BHM I'm with on his tummy (*drool*). I've dated three almost in a row, and never got it out. :doh: Also, I've only told my sister and her best friend I'm on a website for female chubby chasers. None of my friends, nor my boyfriend even know about my internet persona

However, on the internet, namely on Dims, I can say whatever pervy things I want. And, its been like having a group of women to sit and talk about how great BHMs are. I only know one other FFA in real life, and we're more like social acquaintances, so to ask her would be inappropriate.

I've been thinking, and even though I'm dating an awesome guy who is even into me being an FFA, I've never had those worlds collide and I'm a little nervous. I honestly need to turn my brain off.


----------



## cammy (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm married to a BHM and I've never mentioned the terms BHM or FFA. He totally knows I'm crazy into his fatness, but he's never been into it - so we just go with the notion that I'm a bit odd in my attraction to fat and so he lets me have fun with belly and moob play. At home, he sits around with his shirt done with just one button so I can see his belly hanging over his pants. This drives me absolutely to the brink...


----------



## ntwp (Jun 24, 2008)

ashblonde said:


> Even for those of us whom are comfortable with our FFA sexuality, do you still feel like you live in two different worlds?
> 
> But just know that as you walk past us, you give us an intimate, pervy feeling that you will probably know you never did. It simply KILLS me to think that you guys might walk around not knowing how absofuckinglutely sexy you are.



Even with my own personal BHM, I know exactly what you're talking about. I wish I could just walk up to every adorable and chubby guy and just let them know that they look amazing. I feel like they deserve to know and I guess I kind of try to send little mental FFA vibes and hope that someone else will be there to let them know.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 25, 2008)

ashblonde said:


> Even for those of us whom are comfortable with our FFA sexuality, do you still feel like you live in two different worlds?
> 
> Case in point; I am pretty much "out" in terms of my relationship with my BHM, and I will openly admit I prefer my man large.
> 
> ...



Haha that really makes me rethink what people are saying about me in their heads. Scandalous!


----------



## Amandy (Jun 25, 2008)

Amen, sister, amen.


----------



## FFAKAT (Jul 5, 2008)

"BUT, my social life and business life frequently cross, so I don't make it a habit of pointing out gorgeous fat guys I meet/see/lust after because lust usually isn't appropriate in business convos. So often I will see some of the sexiest bodies in sales. All too often in the midst of a business conversation, chills run through my body, but I maintain composure and keep cool."

I understand what your saying. I always try to show the BHM's in the work place admiration in some form or another. Always let it be known verbally or non. Even if the guy is big but not hot....helps self-esteem!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 5, 2008)

I once fucked up big time with this.

I met someody through work who looked *exactly* like Chris Farley. Now Chris Farley is like one of my biggest celebrity crushes, I love that fat, goofy overgrown frat boy type. Like him in "Tommy Boy" is serious stroke material for me. Anyway, I sort of blurted out to this guy "Hey, do people tell you you look like Chris Farley? You really do. I guess you hear that a lot." He totally blushed and was like "uhm...I don't know...."

After I said that I realized he might not think it was a compliment. Even though it SO was.


----------



## shirmack (Jul 6, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I once fucked up big time with this.
> 
> I met someody through work who looked *exactly* like Chris Farley. Now Chris Farley is like one of my biggest celebrity crushes, I love that fat, goofy overgrown frat boy type. Like him in "Tommy Boy" is serious stroke material for me. Anyway, I sort of blurted out to this guy "Hey, do people tell you you look like Chris Farley? You really do. I guess you hear that a lot." He totally blushed and was like "uhm...I don't know...."
> 
> After I said that I realized he might not think it was a compliment. Even though it SO was.



Ya I could definetly see where he was coming from. 
People say alot of stupid shit to us big guys so sometimes we take things wrong.
I'm sure you at least left him wondering though


----------



## Starling (Jul 6, 2008)

But *FFAKAT*, the 'KAT' part in your name got me seriously wondering...you wouldn't happen to be a member of the First and the Finest, would you?


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 17, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I once fucked up big time with this.
> 
> I met someody through work who looked *exactly* like Chris Farley. Now Chris Farley is like one of my biggest celebrity crushes, I love that fat, goofy overgrown frat boy type. Like him in "Tommy Boy" is serious stroke material for me. Anyway, I sort of blurted out to this guy "Hey, do people tell you you look like Chris Farley? You really do. I guess you hear that a lot." He totally blushed and was like "uhm...I don't know...."
> 
> After I said that I realized he might not think it was a compliment. Even though it SO was.



I wonder if it would work better if you could word it differently, such as, "Hey, you look really great - do people tell you you look like Chris Farley. You really do. I love that look..."

Or something like that.


----------



## Durin (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to go to the bank everyday for my work. There was one teller I always liked to get because she was pretty and friendly. Maybe She is just the naturally sociable sort but I always thought that perhap's She was a FFA.

Or She's just nice. Either way I would much rather get her as my teller.

Also, there was a very awesome Pear Shaped lady at the bank I knew and I sort of always had a secret crush on her.


----------



## Esther (Dec 18, 2008)

ashblonde said:


> But just know that as you walk past us, you give us an intimate, pervy feeling that you will probably know you never did.



That made me laugh out loud, all by myself in my room here! I experience such a pervy feeling several times a week, I must say! I work in customer service so I get a lot of really gorgeous random men passing through. I'm not really open about my preference, but I think some of my co-workers have caught on since I'll suddenly get so enthusiastic about assisting customers when a big, cute man comes into the store.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I once fucked up big time with this.
> 
> I met someody through work who looked *exactly* like Chris Farley. Now Chris Farley is like one of my biggest celebrity crushes, I love that fat, goofy overgrown frat boy type. Like him in "Tommy Boy" is serious stroke material for me. Anyway, I sort of blurted out to this guy "Hey, do people tell you you look like Chris Farley? You really do. I guess you hear that a lot." He totally blushed and was like "uhm...I don't know...."
> 
> After I said that I realized he might not think it was a compliment. Even though it SO was.




I used to get Sam Kineson, and I hated it...after the 50th time. Now, I know that he was an awesome comedian, and some women thought he was sex-ay, but I hated it anyways. Now, I get George "Corpsegrinder"Fisher (From Cannibal Corpse) from time to time, and I just roll with it.

-Uriel


----------



## cammy (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for resurrecting this thread.

Last week I was driving through the parking lot of the local grocery and stopped for a BHM to cross - so I could get a better look, of course. Almost as if he read my mind, he jogged across the lot in front of my car with his belly bouncing up and down up and down --- OMG --- totally random BHM hotness. A few days later, he was in front of me at the grocery checkout.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2008)

cammy said:


> Thanks for resurrecting this thread.
> 
> Last week I was driving through the parking lot of the local grocery and stopped for a BHM to cross - so I could get a better look, of course. Almost as if he read my mind, he jogged across the lot in front of my car with his belly bouncing up and down up and down --- OMG --- totally random BHM hotness. A few days later, he was in front of me at the grocery checkout.



I was going to say 'Where are girls like this where I live!?! (San Francisco)
Then...I am very agile behind my bar, and the customers are treated to the comical sight of me whirling, mixing, pouring and generally Bartending the shit out of their drinks...sometimes my belly escaped from under whatever Black/Death Metal shirt I am wearing (Necrophagist, Behemoth, Skeleton Witch and Emperor usually).
Sometimes, when I turn around, some lovely girl is staring and giggling. At first, I thought that they were snickering at the 'fat guy', now I'm not so sure...

I have stopped wearing certain T-Shirts because they don't fit very loosely anymore, and who wants to see a fat guy in an Emperor shirt 2 sizes too tight, Ya know?



-Uriel


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2008)

Uriel said:


> who wants to see a fat guy in an Emperor shirt 2 sizes too tight, Ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Erm....*raises hand*

Better yet, make it a Blind Guardian shirt....


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2008)

Melian said:


> Erm....*raises hand*
> 
> Better yet, make it a Blind Guardian shirt....



Hmm...I don't have any BG shirts...Haha, taking requests...


Above-mentioned bands,SYL,Dimmu,Origin,Into Eternity...Ugh, I'd have to get up, though, and I just had soup...MMM...Soup in the rain.

-Uriel

PS:You could just photoshop a BG shirt over the pics that I posted in the nekkid thread...


----------



## Ichida (Dec 18, 2008)

When I am with my friends I will point out fat guys as being attractive if they start, but other than that I stay quiet - they KNOW i like it but i just feel a little isolated with it.

There was this guy walking by in the grocery store today, and his lower belly was to TOTALLY popping out, the bottom button had popped open. **fans self** And it wasn't that firm belly, it was the doughy kind that jiggled...and he was also debating between the choice of snickers or twix....I just wanted to say "Get both big boy!" and grab a handful of that belly!!

Its actually a scary thought - could you imagine if the BHM could hear us? Oh boy "Oh my god...Look at his belly...holy shit, its JIGGLING (eeeeeeeeeeeee!)...Now see if you were mine right now I'd have my hands up your shirt and be grabbing those friggin massive love handles....ohhhhhhh look at it hang over his belt when he reaches up!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 18, 2008)

Ichida said:


> When I am with my friends I will point out fat guys as being attractive if they start, but other than that I stay quiet - they KNOW i like it but i just feel a little isolated with it.
> 
> There was this guy walking by in the grocery store today, and his lower belly was to TOTALLY popping out, the bottom button had popped open. **fans self** And it wasn't that firm belly, it was the doughy kind that jiggled...and he was also debating between the choice of snickers or twix....I just wanted to say "Get both big boy!" and grab a handful of that belly!!
> 
> Its actually a scary thought - could you imagine if the BHM could hear us? Oh boy "Oh my god...Look at his belly...holy shit, its JIGGLING (eeeeeeeeeeeee!)...Now see if you were mine right now I'd have my hands up your shirt and be grabbing those friggin massive love handles....ohhhhhhh look at it hang over his belt when he reaches up!!!!!!!!!!!"



Sounds like the basis for a movie to me....well, OK, it's already been done, but not in this context. Who's up for a little YouTube making? Alas, I have no skills in that area, but somebody here must...


----------

